

Google Now Factoring HTTPS Into Ranking; CloudFlare On Track to Make it Free - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/google-now-factoring-https-support-into-ranking-cloudflare-on-track-to-make-it-free-and-easy

======
jabo
Relevant announcement from Google:
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2014/08/https-as-
ran...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2014/08/https-as-ranking-
signal_6.html)

Relevant HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8146433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8146433)

------
newman8r
Probably the most effective way to get site owners to switch over. I've told
clients in the past that SSL could potentially be a positive SEO factor for
cheap - it's at that point they begin to change their minds.

